# Cocktail Meatballs



## Katherine (Jul 21, 2002)

- 2 lbs. ground beef
- 1 egg, slightly beaten
- 1 large onion, grated
- salt to taste
- 1 bottle chili sauce
- 1/2 large jar grape jelly( I use welch's)
- juice of 1 lemon

Combine the beef, egg, onion and salt in a bowl and mix well.
Shape into tiny balls. Brown in skillet. Combine remaining
ingredients in a saucepan. Add the meatballs and simmer until
meatballs are tender. Reheat in a chafing dish to serve.
-


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 22, 2002)

I've never done the lemon, will have to try that.  I add mustard instead which I guess you could say is still close due to the acid.  As we speak I have a crockpot full of Li'l Smokies in this sauce - LOL  

You must have been sending me vibes to get me up to make it!


----------



## chefcyn (Sep 16, 2004)

For a slightly different sauce, use Boysenberry preserves (Trappist is a great brand for this) and mix with the chili sauce as usual--a 1/4 c sweet Vermouth makes it even more WOW for the over 21 crowd--though, if you smmer it for a while, the alcohol boils off and you are left with just the flavor.


----------



## Juliev (Sep 18, 2004)

cocktail meatballs:

1 1/2 lbs lean ground beef
1 cup instant rice
1 can crushed pineapple in juice (8oz)
1/2 finely shredded carrot
1 egg, slightly beaten
1 tsp ground ginger
1 bottle prepared french dressing (8oz)
2 tbsp soy sauce

Mix ground beef, rice, pinapple, carrot, onion, egg, and ginger in med bowl.  Form into 1" meatballs.  Place on greased cookie sheets.  Bake at 400° for 15 min or until browned.

Mix together dressing and soy sauce.  Serve meatballs with dressing mixture.. makes 50-60 meatballs.


----------

